# Grub bootet winXP nicht mehr !



## ddboy40 (19. Mai 2008)

Danke erstmals an alle die diese forum aufrecht erhalte.
Ich habe änliche Problem wie im folgende thread:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/264843-xp-booten-mit-grub.html

Bei mir ist folgendes.

Hab bis jetzt winXP + Linux(SUSE) auf meine Rechner beides immer mit grub problemlose gebootet.
Seit eine Woche hab ich mir aus neugier MacOS X Leopard besorgt und auf mein x86 auch drauf gepackt und alles im MacOS funktioniert einwandfrei. Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr winXP booten. MacOS habe ich wieder gelöscht aber das bringt nix. Über linux habe ich vollen zugriff auf alle meine windows Zeugt aber ich habe einfach keine Lust alles wieder in windows neu zu installieren.
Ich habe sämliche änderungen an "/boot/grub/menu.lst" mit "map (hd1) (hd0)" .., makeactive... vorgenohmen aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Anghängt txt Datei enthält die wichtige Konfigurationen fürs grup und partitionen(fdisk -l).
Hoffe jemand blickte noch durch und mir hilft.
Danke.


----------



## vault-tec (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


kommt denn eine Fehlermeldung, wenn du versuchst, Windows zu booten?

Und wieso verwendest du in deiner Konfigurationsdatei "rootnoverify" anstatt "root"? Ersteres wird laut dieser Quelle nur für den folgenden Fall verwendet, der bei dir meiner Meinung nach nicht gegeben ist, vor allem der grüne Teil dürfte der Knackpunkt bei deiner Konfiguration sein:





> *— Command: rootnoverify device [hdbias]*
> 
> Similar to root (see root), but don't attempt to mount the partition. This is useful for when an OS is outside of the area of the disk that GRUB can read, but setting the correct root device is still desired. Note that the items mentioned in root above which derived from attempting the mount will not work correctly.




Gruß, Niko


P.S.:


> hab ich mir aus neugier MacOS X Leopard besorgt


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Apple Testversionen davon anbietet...


----------



## RaketenPeter (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo! 

Ich kenne Suse jetzt nicht aber unter Ubuntu hab ich folgendes mal gemacht! 
CD rein installationsroutine gestartet und dann einfach nur den bootloader( grub) installiert und fertig! Danach startete alles wieder wie gewohnt! Achte halt darauf das bei der Installation alle Betriebssysteme erkannt werden ! 

PS: War es stressig OSX auf nem nicht MAC zum laufen zu zwingen ^^ ?


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Mai 2008)

versuch einmal im Terminal von Suse die folgenden Befehl:


```
sudo update-grub
```

Wenn das nicht helfen sollte müsste man Grub neuinstallieren. Dazu wäre es hilfreich den Inhalt der Dateien /etc/fstab und /boot/grub/menu.lst bzw. /boot/grub/grub.conf zu kennen. Die beiden letzten Dateien sollten identisch sein, da die menu.lst nur ein symlink ist, der auf die grub.conf verweist.


----------

